Ask HN: Is there space in the market for a Delivery Marketplace? - nns
======
bobby_9x
Do you mean something like this?
[http://www.uship.com/](http://www.uship.com/)

~~~
nns
Yes. Similar. But maybe for local deliveries.

------
sharemywin
what do you mean by space? postmates, doordash, instacart. I think grubhub is
getting into it. Amazon is looking at delivering stuff. It's a big market and
getting bigger. I'm working on marketplace software right now. If you want to
collaborate. email me bsnyder@sharemywin.com we might be able to work out
something. I've been think about licensing the software to other marketplaces.

------
stray
If not, I've wasted my nights and weekends for the better part of a year.

